# Rain Gutter Extensions



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Found these. I use a clothespin, but these look way cooler.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rain-Gutter...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I like the way those fasten on
A bunch of us have gutter extension from Streak-A-Way

Don


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

yep. have them and love them. my rig slopes down hill just a tad, and these keep the rain and dew from hitting the trailer. i have towed 5-6 times since snapping them on, and they are still there. also available @ Camping World

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...=29346&src=SRQB


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Works great for ours too, have heard they don't fit all gutters though but at least for the Outbacks and Raptors they do.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Love ours....That reminds me. Better take them off before I trade it in.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Tin get the dealer to throw 4 in on the deal









Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Got mine from Camping World-- no more black streaks...


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Another happy Streak-A-Way user here.









They've stayed on at highway speeds and keep the black streaks away.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Got mine from Camping World-- no more black streaks...
> [snapback]78923[/snapback]​


Ditto. Those are the ones to get.

Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

David,

Have used the same items since day one. Love them!
BTW... What are these 'black streaks' you guys keep refering to?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

shake1969 said:


> Found these. I use a clothespin, but these look way cooler.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rain-Gutter...1QQcmdZViewItem
> [snapback]78899[/snapback]​


David,
We love them! Stopped the rain from hitting the light on the side of our other trailer. Also stopped the steady downpour that would make me think we had a leak at the head of the bed.
Another thing we do is add a clear plastic hose as a rainspout on the side the ac drips from. We then run the hose to the back of the trailer to prevent a mud puddle in the front of the trailer. Works great and easy to slip on the gutter extensions. We kept ours (gutter extensions) when we traded. Would not let them go for nothing!

Linda


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> BTW... What are these 'black streaks' you guys keep refering to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know your joking but you can see them in my sig







. A must mod for spring for me.

Bill.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Happy user of streak away. Local campany makes them, so how could I go wrong.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Happy user of streak away. Local campany makes them, so how could I go wrong.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]78981[/snapback]​


You couldn't beat that Thor









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Used them on my old TT but my Outback came with them - perhaps that was the trade off for not getting the drawers in the bunkroom wardrobe.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > Happy user of streak away.Â Local campany makes them, so how could I go wrong.
> ...


Besides that the price was right









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah couldn't beat that price either









Don


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine from Camping World-- no more black streaks...
> ...


I agree. these are the ones to get. Very easy to install, and work great.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Got em at CW too. No more black streaks. They really work well and are not a gimmick.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

They also keep the water from dripping into the water heater and snuffing out the flame. I found that out the hard way!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> They also keep the water from dripping into the water heater and snuffing out the flame. I found that out the hard way!
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> ...


Yeah Tim I learned that the hard way when we had the 21
Not a problem now









Don


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep, 2006's come with stock gutter extensions. Sweet.

Randy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Yep, 2006's come with stock gutter extensions.Â Sweet.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]79151[/snapback]​


That should have been stad equip. on the 04's as well









Thor

For anyone attending the NE rally, I think I still have about 6 pkg of streak-a-way's that I can give away. I will have to double check.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> They also keep the water from dripping into the water heater and snuffing out the flame. I found that out the hard way!


Along with snuffing out the flame, I was afraid that water constantly running over the door would cause it to rust prematurely. So along with the gutterextensions I put this rain cap over the water heater door.










Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thor said:


> Castle Rock Outbackers said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, 2006's come with stock gutter extensions.Â Sweet.
> ...


I'll trade you some ELFudge cookies for some.... shy









Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

camping479 said:


> > They also keep the water from dripping into the water heater and snuffing out the flame. I found that out the hard way!
> 
> 
> Along with snuffing out the flame, I was afraid that water constantly running over the door would cause it to rust prematurely. So along with the gutterextensions I put this rain cap over the water heater door.
> ...


Nice mod. Is that ABS or Sheet Metal?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

It's a piece of aluminum drip cap that I painted white

Mike


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

That drip cap sure looks nice. I think I would like to do that to mine .Great idea. Thanks.









sunny

Dallas


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

..Bing...another Outback mod added to the Spring "must do" list...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Castle Rock Outbackers said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, 2006's come with stock gutter extensions.Â Sweet.
> ...


Hey Thor if you got 2 
I lost two somewhere along all the trips we did









Don


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

For my 28BHS I had to use 6. The side slide uses two along with the four for the roof.

Reverie


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Tried them and love them and haven't lost one yet. Only trouble is when it's raining where I live the wind is usually blowing too so I still get the streaks but nowhere near as bad.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Steve & Don

For cookies I will do anything. I think I have enough.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yoy Da Man Thor









Don


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

shake1969 said:


> Found these. I use a clothespin, but these look way cooler.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rain-Gutter...1QQcmdZViewItem
> [snapback]78899[/snapback]​


Bought a set for about $8.95 from C.W (came as a four pack) this past Friday and snapped them on. Perfect! One Spring mod down, a bunch more to go.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

i must just be cheap. I just used 6 clothes pins. work great, no black streaks. I even left them on going down the interstate one time and they never came off.

scott


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

stapless said:


> i must just be cheap. I just used 6 clothes pins. work great, no black streaks. I even left them on going down the interstate one time and they never came off.
> 
> scott
> [snapback]87997[/snapback]​


 I did the same thing......

until the DW asked why I had her pink plastic clothes pins on the gutters.









Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

shake1969 said:


> Found these. I use a clothespin, but these look way cooler.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rain-Gutter...1QQcmdZViewItem
> [snapback]78899[/snapback]​


Here in the PNW, if you hook a hose to these you can keep your fresh water tank topped off...


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Here in the PNW, if you hook a hose to these you can keep your fresh water tank topped off...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent tip!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> shake1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Found these.Â I use a clothespin, but these look way cooler.
> ...


Do you run an inline water filter with that









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > shake1969 said:
> ...


Just a simple reverse osmosis configuration.


----------

